# mbg ladys tournament



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Whos fishing the mbg ladys tournament this year


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

If only I had twenty more feet of fiberglass to make it competitive, and I could trick a woman to get on my boat.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We love the event and so wanted to be in this year, but my niece is getting married that Saturday so we are out.

Robert


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

The MBGFC is also adding a Red Snapper category and cash awards this year to the ladies tournament!


----------

